# Réservation



## krystof (6 Mai 2004)

Bon, pour l'instant j'ai pas trop le temps de m'en occuper, mais avant que quelqu'un ne me devance, je dépose dès aujourd'hui le titre de mon prochain thread :

*"Ça abrase à ThreadLand"©* 

Voilà. Si vous aussi vous avez des projets, déposez vos titres avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2004)

'xcellent me réjoui d'avance


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

J'avais pensé à un truc du genre :

*...Sus aux admins !!!...* 

Mais ça risquait d'être mal interprété (bande de nases ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) ... alors, je le garde au chaud au cas ou !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Par contre, après le thread "post-mortem", je dépose officiellement la dénomination :

*...Le thread post coïtum...* 

Dans lequel, malheureusement, vous ne me verrez pas beaucoup !!!


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour l'instant j'ai pas trop le temps de m'en occuper, mais avant que quelqu'un ne me devance, je dépose dès aujourd'hui le titre de mon prochain thread :
> 
> *"Ça abrase à ThreadLand"©*
> 
> Voilà. Si vous aussi vous avez des projets, déposez vos titres avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.



*L'abrasif était presque parfait* 

*L'arrière-train sifflera trois fois*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Euh !

*...Rififi à Ziptown...!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> *L'abrasif était presque parfait*
> 
> *L'arrière-train sifflera trois fois*


Excellent, excellent : plus ils sont vieux (sur MacG) plus ils ont de l'humour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Re-Heu !

*...Marre de l'avoir dans mon Polyethylene Terephthalate !!!...* 

ps : pour les zignares, z'avez qu'à chercher !


----------



## krystof (6 Mai 2004)

Thread qui sera interdit aux moins de 18 ans :

*AbrasiX* ©


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Thread qui sera interdit aux moins de 18 ans :
> *AbrasiX* ©


...avec aussi des ralentis de la mort, des batailles en l'air et des gars qui arrêtent les balles avec leurs dents !!!


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, après le thread "post-mortem", je dépose officiellement la dénomination :
> 
> *...Le thread post coïtum...*
> 
> Dans lequel, malheureusement, vous ne me verrez pas beaucoup !!!



Désolé, Big, mais j'ai ouvert ce sujet il y a un moment déjà (plusieurs mois) ... Tu ne te souviens pas? Sous titre : "le seul sujet où Mackie ne se pointera pas". Alors il est ©Amok celui-là.


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2004)

*L'inconnu du post express*


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Excellent, excellent : plus ils sont vieux (sur MacG) plus ils ont de l'humour


Pas vieux, mon Tigrou, mais du vécu et du bon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> désolé, Big, mais j'ai ouvert ce sujet il y a un moment déjà (plusieurs mois) ... Tu ne te souviens pas? Sous titre : le seul sujet où Mackie ne se pointera pas. Alors il est ©Amok celui-là.


Si, si, je le savais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'était pour te faire sortir de ta tanière !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : purée, y'a ma mémoire qui fiche le camp maintenant ... grave !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

En plus, plagier un thread de l'Immense Amok ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je dois être suicidaire en ces temps-ci !!!


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ici


Ouais ouais ! ça va maintenant hein !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Pas vieux, mon Tigrou, mais du vécu et du bon


le puceau vous prie de bien vouloir l'excuser


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ouais ! ça va maintenant hein !!!



Des excuses?!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mai 2004)

Passe moi tes microbes
Remouille moi la compresse
On liquide et on s'en va
Ne soldez pas mémé elle brosse encore
Les souris on la peau tendre


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> le puceau vous prie de bien vouloir l'excuser


Pourtant avec un équipement comme le tiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quel gachis !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des excuses?!








 ... bien parce que c'est toi : 's cuses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps confidentiel : chez nous en Belgique, on dirait : "tidju, il en fait tout un brin pour pas grand-chose !!!"


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... bien parce que c'est toi : 's cuses...

















Si tu n'étais pas marié, je t'épouserais bien toi!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'étais pas marié, je t'épouserais bien toi!


Eh, j'suis pas marié moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Eh, j'suis pas marié moi


Euh ! désolé, mais j'étais le premier !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : de toutes façons, ma femme a demandé le divorce pour ... flagrant délire !!!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Eh, j'suis pas marié moi



Oui mais toi tu n'es pas Belge et il parait que tu fais mal!


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Alors choisis la date, honey !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Alors choisis la date, honey !








 ... le choix dans la date !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... déjà !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... le choix dans la date !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fraîcheur


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... le choix dans la date !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et une pour la 6 une !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













En voilà un titre de thread ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais toi tu n'es pas Belge et il parait que tu fais mal!


jamais eu de plainte pourtant


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Alors choisis la date, honey !



Véto!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Véto!


besoin d'un vétérinaire ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> jamais eu de plainte pourtant


Ouais, mais nous, les belges, on a la patate !!!!!


----------



## krystof (6 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Remouille moi la compresse



J'me demande si je l'ai pas déjà utilisé celui-là


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> jamais eu de plainte pourtant





			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> le puceau vous prie de bien vouloir l'excuser



Y aurait-il un rapport de cause à effet?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait-il un rapport de cause à effet?


tu m'as eu là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu m'as eu là


Rapide hein l'Amok !!!!!!


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu m'as eu là



ta signature est pourtant pleine de bon sens : "nioubie un jour nioubie toujours !"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Tiens, ça rigole ici...

Bon, quelques titres en vrac :
*Le gros besoin
Méchants !* (sous réserve)
*Pince-moi, je rêve*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "nioubie un jour nioubie toujours !"


J'aime observer le Maître dans ses oeuvres. Merci Maître Amok, merci


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> J'aime observer le Maître dans ses oeuvres. Merci Maître Amok, merci



De rien: la facture va te parvenir sous huitaine!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Loudjena, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce carré noir ?
Veux-tu bien me dire d'où tu sors ce carré noir ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> J'aime observer le Maître dans ses oeuvres. Merci Maître Amok, merci








 ... non seulement nioubie, mais fayot aussi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... non seulement nioubie, mais fayot aussi !!!!


Excusez moi : j'avais oublié maître Thebig. Merci Maître Thebig'


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi : j'avais oublié maître Thebig. Merci Maître Thebig'



Ca cesse d'être crédible là!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi : j'avais oublié maître Thebig. Merci Maître Thebig'


OK ! dans ce cas, je retire le fayot !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca cesse d'être crédible là.



Déjà là :



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> J'aime observer le Maître dans ses oeuvres. Merci Maître Amok, merci.



C'était moyen en termes de crédibilité (et à la limite du voyeurisme qui plus est !)


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Loudjena, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce carré noir ?
> Veux-tu bien me dire d'où tu sors ce carré noir ?!


Tu es a demi-miro, ou bien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il n'est point noir ce carré, j'ai juste enlevé de la lumière sur la surface active pour faire apparaitre des signes, pour plus de détails sur le procéssus voir Adrian Frutiger !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon carré noir à moi, c'est pas là qu'il est !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> OK ! dans ce cas, je retire le fayot !!!


Euh ! ça va ! Pas eu trop mal ????????????


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Tu es a demi-miro, ou bien ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle femme...


----------



## krystof (6 Mai 2004)

Encore un prochain titre que je me réserve :

*10 posts et le sujet part en couilles* ©


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! ça va ! Pas eu trop mal ????????????


meuhnon Maître. merci de vous préoccuper de moi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quelle femme...


"Un jour elle sera mienne" Wayne's World


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Encore un prochain titre que je me réserve :
> 
> *10 posts et le sujet part en couilles* ©



Tiens, du coup je réserve :
*L'insupportable légèreté du posteur*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Mon carré noir à moi, c'est pas là qu'il est !


Euh ! c'est "carré" chez toi ??????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Maintenant je comprends les remarque du style : "Tidju ! t'as vu son cube à celle-là !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















ps : c'est pour rire hein !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> "Un jour elle sera mienne" Wayne's World



"Dans tes rêves", _Les matelas Épéda_.


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> "Un jour elle sera mienne" Wayne's World


t'sa pas dis la date ! A quoi tu penses ????


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Dans tes rêves", _Les matelas Épéda_.


Il ya duel là ?


----------



## krystof (6 Mai 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, du coup je réserve :
> *L'insupportable légèreté du posteur*



Je rajoute :

*Arrêtez vos conneries* ©


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je rajoute :
> 
> *Arrêtez vos conneries* ©



Je persiste :

*Ça va mal finir*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

*...le posteur va se faire frapper trois fois...*


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> "Un jour elle sera mienne"



Ce genre d'objet ne s'achète pas Tigrou, c'est uniquement disponible a la location!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre d'objet ne s'achète pas Tigrou, c'est uniquement disponible a la location!


mes yeux suffiront


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *...le posteur va se faire frapper trois fois...*



*Arrête ta charte, Ben Ji.*





_Pas taper, pas taper..._


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> mes yeux suffiront



A mon avis, tu as interverti des touches de ton clavier. Remets le y et le o a leurs places d'origine!


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> mes yeux suffiront


Oui, mon Tigrou, vos yeux sont d'une si merveilleuse couleur


----------



## macelene (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre d'objet ne s'achète pas Tigrou, c'est uniquement disponible a la location!












   Location ???  en leasing ? à court terme ? à long terme ? 
Quel contrat ?

Et c'est cher ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Réservé par Berg l'Inuit :

*Touche pas au grizly...*


----------



## bebert (6 Mai 2004)

*Beaucoup de posts pour rien* 

*Et dieu créa l'amok*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mon Tigrou, vos yeux sont d'une si merveilleuse couleur


Éblouis par votre beauté, chère madame. Dois-je comprendre que vous m'autorisez à vous regarder ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

*L'Amok au Cadix *(jamais faite celle là ? ) *: la belle de Cadix*


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Éblouis par votre beauté, chère madame. Dois-je comprendre que vous m'autorisez à vous regarder ?


Mon Tigrou, où es-te vous ? Nous en étions à la date du mariage, figurez-vous


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Mon Tigrou, où es-te vous ? Nous en étions à la date du mariage, figurez-vous


je préfère rester votre amant et non votre mari : risquer la mort pour vous voir me paraît un péril bien mince comparé au plaisir que me procure votre présence.

Et, mignone : allons voir si la rose (et caetera), ok ?


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Laissons le un moment, juste pour voir jusqu'où il va aller, et surtout si il arrive quelque part!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> risquer la mort pour vous voir me paraît un péril bien mince comparé au plaisir que me procure votre présence.



J'en ai lu des conneries sur ces forums (j'en ai même écrit quelques-unes, c'est dire), mais là, faut admettre, on a un champion.


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je préfère rester votre amant et non votre mari : risquer la mort pour vous voir me paraît un péril bien mince comparé au plaisir que me procure votre présence.
> 
> Et, mignone : allons voir si la rose (et caetera), ok ?


Laisse tomber la rose, hein, passons aux réjouissances illico ! On commence quand ???


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai lu des conneries sur ces forums (j'en ai même écrit quelques-unes, c'est dire), mais là, faut admettre, on a un champion.


et dire qu'on me refuse le statut de Modo (attention : 5...4...3...2...1...éjection du forum).


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber la rose, hein, passons aux réjouissances illico ! On commence quand ??



Pour elle, "une rose" ce n'est pas une réjouissance... Eh bien, t'as interet a attaquer le manuel par la fin mon Tigrou, parce que là tu n'es pas sorti!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour elle, "une rose" ce n'est pas une réjouissance... Eh bien, t'as interet a attaquer le manuel par la fin mon Tigrou, parce que là tu n'est pas sorti!


j'ai perdu le manuel : j'avance à "taton" (ça s'écrit comme ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai perdu le manuel : j'avance à "taton" (ça s'écrit comme ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, vous n'y êtes pas du tout : TÉTONS


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Non, vous n'y êtes pas du tout : TÉTONS



L'as de la plume s'emmelerait-il les pinceaux sur les voyelles? Sa langue aurait-elle fourchée a un moment particulièrement crucial?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'as de la plume s'emmelerait-il les pinceaux sur les voyelles? Sa langue aurait-elle fourchée a un moment particulièrement crucial?


Je vous tend la perche Maître (27 cm c assez ?)


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour elle, "une rose" ce n'est pas une réjouissance... Eh bien, t'as interet a attaquer le manuel par la fin mon Tigrou, parce que là tu n'es pas sorti!


Es-ce à dire, mon cher Amok, que vous offrez de m'initier au palisir des roses ?


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Je vous tend la perche Maître (27 cm c assez ?)



Ah ! non ! c'est un peu court, jeune homme !
On pouvait dire... oh ! Dieu !... bien des choses en somme... En variant le ton - par exemple, tenez :
Agressif : " Moi, monsieur, si j'avais un tel vît, il faudrait sur-le-champ que je me l'amputasse ! "
Amical : " Mais il doit tremper dans la cuvette ! Pour vous soulager, faites-vous fabriquer un hanap ! "
Descriptif : " C'est un roc !... c'est un pic !... c'est un cap ! Que dis-je, c'est un cap ? C'est une péninsule ! "
Curieux : " De quoi sert cette oblongue capsule ? D'écritoire, monsieur, ou de boîte à pipo ? "
Gracieux : " Aimez-vous à ce point les oiseaux que paternellement vous vous préoccupâtes de tendre ce perchoir à leurs petites pattes ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! non ! c'est un peu court, jeune homme !
> On pouvait dire... oh ! Dieu !... bien des choses en somme... En variant le ton - par exemple, tenez :
> Agressif : " Moi, monsieur, si j'avais un tel vît, il faudrait sur-le-champ que je me l'amputasse ! "
> Amical : " Mais il doit tremper dans la cuvette ! Pour vous soulager, faites-vous fabriquer un hanap ! "
> ...


à voir l'avatar, je me disais : c Depardieux, non ?


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> à voir l'avatar, je me disais : c Depardieux, non ?


Apprenez mon cher Tigrou que le long museau du Canis Lupus à bien des qualités aux yeux des femmes, il ne s'agit en rien d'un appendice nasal démesuré et nuisible.


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Es-ce à dire, mon cher Amok, que vous offrez de m'initier au palisir des roses ?



De la rose je ne connais que la feuille, et les épines qui souvent s'y cachent,
A mon age je me contente de tilleuil, et j'évite à présent les choses qui fachent!
Je me retire donc et laisse avec grace la place au tigre à la queue annelée
Le laissant rugir et croire encore que les femmes peuvent si vite se gagner!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Apprenez mon cher Tigrou que le long museau du Canis Lupus à bien des qualités aux yeux des femmes, il ne s'agit en rien d'un appendice nasal démesuré et nuisible.


merci de me remettre à ma place de nioub' : merci madame


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De la rose je ne connais que la feuille, et les épines qui souvent s'y cachent,
> A mon age je me contente de tilleuil, et j'évite à présent les choses qui fachent!
> Je me retire donc et laisse avec grace la place au tigre à la queue annelée
> Le laissant rugir et croire encore que les femmes peuvent si vite se gagner!


Un Molière pour Amok, vite !


----------



## loudjena (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De la rose je ne connais que la feuille, et les épines qui souvent s'y cachent,
> A mon age je me contente de tilleuil, et j'évite à présent les choses qui fachent!
> Je me retire donc et laisse avec grace la place au tigre à la queue annelée
> Le laissant rugir et croire encore que les femmes peuvent si vite se gagner!


Comment vous cédez devant la jeunesse et la fougue de Tigrou le Fou, pardon le Roux ?


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous cédez devant la jeunesse et la fougue de Tigrou le Fou, pardon le Roux ?



Chacun sait depuis longtemps qu'elles n'appartiennent pas
A ceux qui les pénètrent, mais a ceux qu'elles n'ont pas
Et dans la nuit, donnant le change d'un souffle rauque
Elles rêvent secretement, s'imaginant être celle de l'autre!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Chacun sait depuis longtemps qu'elles n'appartiennent pas
> A ceux qui les pénètrent, mais a ceux qu'elles n'ont pas
> Et dans la nuit, donnant le change d'un souffle rauque
> Elles rêvent secretement, s'imaginant être celle de l'autre!



À force de bons mots et de carabistouilles,
Ce thread aura vécu ce que vivent les roses :
Lespace dun matin. Et je men vais morose
Songeant à ces sujets trop tôt partis en sucette.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À force de bons mots et de carabistouilles,
> Ce thread aura vécu ce que vivent les roses :
> Lespace dun matin. Et je men vais morose
> Songeant à ces sujets trop tôt partis en sucette.


c bô : merci les vieux


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Les forums sont ainsi faits mon bon doc
ils s'enroulent souvent autour d'un bock
Moussent comme l'orge et finissent liquides,
Rots, Chansons paillardes, et visages livides!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Je ne partirai pas, cependant, sans avoir remercié
Amok, Thebig', loudj', le Doc, et autres vieux,
qui par leur humour savament aiguisé
ont donné une leçon de chose à mon QI capricieux.

A très bientôt, chère Loudjena
dans mes rêves, déshabillée tu seras
Et c'est avec une grande tendresse
que je me plairai à caresser tes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(merde je n'ai plus d'encre dans mon stylo. Quelqu'un à une cartouche ?)


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> A très bientôt, chère Loudjena
> dans mes rêves, déshabillée tu seras
> Et c'est avec une grande tendresse
> que je me plairai à caresser tes...



Tresses.


----------



## krystof (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Un Molière pour Amok, vite !



Une femme, ou assimilé, lui suffira.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c bô : merci les vieux



_Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de citer ce poème du vieux Corneille, assez dans lesprit de ces derniers échanges, et qui nous rappelle ce que le grand auteur pouvait avoir de savoureux quand il nécrivait pas des pièces assommantes._

MARQUISE, si mon visage
A quelques traits un peu vieux,
Souvenez-vous quà mon âge
Vous ne vaudrez guère mieux.

Le temps aux plus belles choses
Se plaît à faire un affront,
Et saura faner vos roses
Comme il a ridé mon front.

Le même cours des planètes
Règle nos jours et nos nuits,
On ma vu ce que vous êtes;
Vous serez ce que je suis.

Cependant jai quelques charmes
Qui sont assez éclatants
Pour navoir pas trop dalarmes
De ces ravages du temps.

Vous en avez quon adore,
Mais ceux que vous méprisez
Pourraient bien durer encore
Quand ceux-là seront usés.

Ils pourront sauver la gloire
Des yeux qui me semblent doux,
Et dans mille ans faire croire
Ce quil me plaira de vous.

Chez cette race nouvelle
Où jaurai quelque crédit,
Vous ne passerez pour belle
Quautant que je laurai dit.

Pensez-y, belle Marquise:
Quoiquun grison fasse effroi,
Il vaut bien quon le courtise.
Quand il est fait comme moi.

Pierre Corneille, _Stances à la Marquise_.


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Une femme, ou assimilé, lui suffira.



Quitte a avoir le choix, c'est possible l'assimilé?!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tresses.


----------



## krystof (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quitte a avoir le choix, c'est possible l'assimilé?!



Si tu as le goût du risque, oui.

"La crampe ! Viens voir..."


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as le goût du risque, oui.
> 
> "La crampe ! Viens voir..."


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as le goût du risque, oui.
> 
> "La crampe ! Viens voir..."


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les forums sont ainsi faits mon bon doc
> ils s'enroulent souvent autour d'un bock
> Moussent comme l'orge et finissent liquides,
> Rots, Chansons paillardes, et visages livides!



Hélas oui, cest ainsi que sont faites les choses
Et vous avez raison. Car de quoi que lon cause,
Quel que soit le sujet de nos discussions, (1)
Nos plus nobles pensées cèdent à la boisson.
Quil sen faut peu parfois  Je le crains, jen ai peur 
Que tout naille finir dans un _sani-broyeur,_ (2)
Et comme nos esprits sont volages en effet
De musarder ainsi, de sujet en sujet !

(1) Attention à la diérèse ! | (2) On le saura...


----------



## Nephou (6 Mai 2004)

oulà, jai parcouru (surtout la fin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si après tous ça ya pas de thread
*post partum*


----------



## Nephou (6 Mai 2004)

Je crois voir, Roberto, dans ton intitulé
un essai éhonté pour forcer les regards
innocents mais curieux  à sy intéresser.
Pense un peu à tous ceux qui sont là par hasard.


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Le krystof me menace, me propose non pas
De tirer ma crampe mais d'inverser les rôles!
Je fuis, rasant les murs, a tous petits pas
Et passant derrière l'écran, les pixels, sur le mol
Tapis où courent les souris je tends la main
En pince une par la queue, sur son dos poilu
Claque un post-it où il est écrit "demain,
Surtout pense à la crampe, ne cours pas cul nu!"


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2004)

En voilà une tentative de retournement de situation avortée!

Que de propositions pour l'Amok mais il n'est pas un homme facile et cela même s'il a l'adresse d'une bête fauve pour piéger les souris. Il s'amuse avec les  rats ou assimilés mais il est trop fin gourmet pour s'en contenter, même préparés ou agrémentés


----------



## maousse (6 Mai 2004)

DocEvil:</font><hr /> <blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à l'origine par Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tresses.














[/QUOTE]
normal, après le football, il se caresse toujours les tresses.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas hélas messieurs votre talent conjoint
> Pour ainsi m'exprimer en beaux z'alexandrins
> Cependant je me lance je vous dis mon plaisir
> Qu'en ce trop court instant je ressens à vous lire !



Pour ne rien te cacher, mon cher ami nantais,
Et pour rejoindre aussi le propos de Christophe,
Je rêve dun sujet où senfilent les strophes,
Où lon parle un peu moins des sujets enfilés

On badine, et le ton de nos légèretés
Séduit bien des démons aux tridents acérés.
Mais il serait dommage  Et même immérité !
Que se réduise à Q notre faible alphabet

Dautres lettres ont pour moi des charmes violents
Quil faut savoir aimer à leur juste valeur.
Malgré limpérieux rappel de nos ardeurs,
Quil est doux dalterner lobjet de nos tourments !

Parlons damour gaiement, partageons nos lueurs ;
Tour à tour, soyons tristes ou joyeux à lenvi :
Que toujours la chaleur de nos plaisanteries
Apaise les esprits et réchauffe nos curs !


----------



## Nephou (6 Mai 2004)

Survient soudain linstant ou la foule se tait ;
le public est béat devant sa Seigneurie.
Quelques femmes suffoquent, découvrant quel étai,
contre vents et tournées, lui offre son appui.

« Cette vision meffraie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Cela va se briser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Voyez comme il est fait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 sa grandeur méblouit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 »

Les hommes goguenards (et quelque peu jaloux),
saouls, sessoufflent à sifler  mâle félicité.
Certains, bien plus discrets, contractent leurs genoux.
De son si bel ego Amok les a toisé.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes goguenards (et quelque peu jaloux),
> saouls, sessoufflent à sifler  mâle félicité.
> Certains, bien plus discrets, contractent leurs genoux.



Bien vu, bien dit.


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Parfois, je vous aime!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, je vous aime!



non mais quelle hypocrite, maaaaaaaoooooooooouuuuuuusssssssssssseeeeee?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, je vous aime!



Et parfois même à plusieurs !


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

Vous pouvez en chercher, des sujets comme ca sur les forums de MacBidouille! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ici, on tripote, mais on ne bidouille pas!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et parfois même à plusieurs !




Rhôôôôôôôôôôôôôô


----------



## SirMacGregaire (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, je vous aime!



moi aussi?


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi?



Oui, toi aussi : embrasse moi et tais toi! Sois ma chose! Laisse mon souffle te caresser l'oreille et mes doigts faire des gammes sur ta nuque!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2004)

Et bien que demander de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Si j'osais


----------



## SirMacGregaire (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, toi aussi : embrasse moi et tais toi! Sois ma chose! Laisse mon souffle te caresser l'oreille et mes doigts faire des gammes sur ta nuque!



ce soir?


----------



## Nephou (6 Mai 2004)

SirMacGregaire a dit:
			
		

> ce soir?


Cher ami de nulle part, nhésite pas sous le souffle bienfaisant de notre A. moqueur. Ne tersiverg ne tergiverse pas quand les frissons douloureux du plaisir tendent à te traverser. Tend la joue et laisse toi aller avant que le joug ne sapprête.


----------



## Nephou (6 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, je vous aime!


[free son] ffrrrrrrrrrrrrssssss© hhhhhaaaaaaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/free son]


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> *L'Amok au Cadix *(jamais faite celle là ? )



Si : ©Alem, et il y a un bail


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si : ©Alem, et il y a un bail



très juste !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

Amokaline ©TibomonG4


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2004)

Il me semble chers amis que par les temps qui courent,
Il ne saurait être question de parler de l'amour,
Sans avoir ajouté à nos quelconques atours,
Un morceau de plastique qu'il soit long ou bien court.
De la nécessité d'enfiler ou de parler d'un tel gant, 
Que les uns ou les autres soient plus ou moins friants,
Il n'en reste pas moins qu'avec du talent,
Il faut savoir déjouer des caprices d'un tel enfilement.
De la taille et de la saveur nonobstant,
Chacun doit pouvoir se faire séant,
Le maître incontesté et doué plastiquement,
Sans avoir à pâlir d'un quelconque accident.
Vous saurez bien aise de nous éviter de tels égarements,
À moins qu'à rire ne se prêtent ces fragiles tourments,
Qu'ils soient longs ou bien courts évidemment,
Car de l'Amok à TheBig la taille et les expériences varient sans doute infiniment.


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2004)

Tibo, tu veux quand même pas faire capoter ce sujet ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble chers amis que par les temps qui courent,
> Il ne saurait être question de parler de l'amour,
> Sans avoir ajouté à nos quelconques atours,
> Un morceau de plastique qu'il soit long ou bien court.
> ...








évidemment


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble chers amis que par les temps qui courent,
> Il ne saurait être question de parler de l'amour,
> Sans avoir ajouté à nos quelconques atours,
> Un morceau de plastique qu'il soit long ou bien court.
> ...














 ... du grand art !


----------

